# Sientific name?



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

*Scientific name?*

What is scientific name of this plant?
It used to be called two-leaved pearlweed/pearlgrass or HM 'Amano'


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think it is Hemianthus micranthemoides. But its difficult cuz your photo isnt very good.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe it is a 2 leaved variety of Hemianthus micranthemoides....


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, common name is 2 leaved Hemianthus micranthemoides. 
I have this plant in same aquarium with regular Hemianthus micranthemoides, and they looks (and grow) very different. This plant is not that sensitive on flourish excel like regular HM. It is much hardier and can grow on low light, so i tought that's not variety of regular HM.


----------

